# Page #s not showing & books not organizing as before



## ladyk (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the K3 w-fi with keyboard. I recently updated the firmware to 3.3 because I thought maybe it was a bug issue from the 3.1 version.

I use calibre to organize my books and I hardwire my kindle into my laptop to load the books onto it. I noticed that some of my books weren't displaying the page numbers - only the location numbers. I double checked Amazon and sure enough, some of the books were SUPPOSED to have page numbers available. I thought maybe it was calibre issue? Or Kindle was buggy. So I restarted my Kindle and reloaded some books... did that a couple of times. I think most of my books are fixed now. I'm still not sure because now I have ANOTHER problem that's bugging me.

I don't know if it has to do with all the resets and whatnot, but by doing all that, now my Kindle is being funky on my book order. I have my books ordered by collections. I guess I'm weird but I don't delete read books off my Kindle. Instead I put them into their genre collections once I'm done. I have 7 collections and then 24 pages of random books on my home page. So if I hit home, I would see 7 collections and 3 books on the 1st page.

Before, if I opened a book and then hit home, that book would end up being listed RIGHT underneath my collections (as it was the most recent that I had read/opened) then followed by most recent that I loaded/opened afterwards on there... now whatever I had recently opened before goes all the way to the back of the list. I have to flip through 24 pages just to get to my most recently read book. I'm wondering why that is? How do I make it go back to the way it was before?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not all books have page numbers. . .for those that do, if you connect wirelessly and do a sync, they should be available.

If your books are out of order, chances are your clock is not right. . . connect wirelessly and sync and that should fix it.

If you don't have WiFi at home, go someplace that does and turn it on just long enough for it to commune with the Amazon gods.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

ladyk said:


> I have the K3 w-fi with keyboard. I recently updated the firmware to 3.3 because I thought maybe it was a bug issue from the 3.1 version.
> 
> I use calibre to organize my books and I hardwire my kindle into my laptop to load the books onto it. I noticed that some of my books weren't displaying the page numbers - only the location numbers. I double checked Amazon and sure enough, some of the books were SUPPOSED to have page numbers available. I thought maybe it was calibre issue? Or Kindle was buggy. So I restarted my Kindle and reloaded some books... did that a couple of times. I think most of my books are fixed now. I'm still not sure because now I have ANOTHER problem that's bugging me.
> 
> ...


I could have written this post!  I'm having the exact same prob. I have the KK, no wifi at home, so plug into puter to manage...use Calibre to sort things and put them on the Precious. On Thursday I noticed my charge light wasn't turning green so I chatted Amazon up & a rep talked me thru rebooting. That fixed the light, but then on Friday I noticed that even though my list is set to Most Recent first, when I closed a book instead of it sitting at the top of my list it ran off and lost itself somewhere in the list. 0_0 I've chatted Amazon again, and talked by phone with them twice more, and nothing anyone has tried has helped including updating to 3.3.

I'll try to find time to go someplace with wifi and hook up with them to see if that will help. It's the only other thing I can think of to try. (I'm a bit paranoid about that because I have some books on there that are not Amazon's)

I'm just glad to see somebody else having the same problem. (not glad you're having the prob, mind you, just that I'm not the only one with it. lol)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dixiehellcat said:


> I'll try to find time to go someplace with wifi and hook up with them to see if that will help. It's the only other thing I can think of to try. (I'm a bit paranoid about that because I have some books on there that are not Amazon's)


Connecting to WiFi and having books on the Kindle that did not come from Amazon is not a problem; I have tons of books that aren't from Amazon on my Ks. If you have library books whose time has expired, or books from Amazon that you have returned via the computer, those will disappear, but not books from other sources, free or purchased. Restoring to factory defaults would be a problem, but not just connecting to WiFi.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kindle Keyboards (K3's) with WiFi only will not automatically set the time. It must be done manually. Go to home screen, menu, settings, on page two of that menu under device time click set. Adjust to proper time and things should be back to normal.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've also had the same sorting problem with my Kindle keyboard with Amazon not sure what the issue is. that combined with syncing issues just have me a bit concerned  and I've started kinda stashing my gift cards from reward programs just in case


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

intinst said:


> Kindle Keyboards (K3's) with WiFi only will not automatically set the time. It must be done manually. Go to home screen, menu, settings, on page two of that menu under device time click set. Adjust to proper time and things should be back to normal.


Thanks for the suggestion--I tried that today but the sorting problem still isn't sorted. lol. Is there something else I should do after resetting the time?

And does anyone know if the Fire has similar troubles? I was thinking about getting myself one for my next birthday.

I'm so bummed. I've never had a minute's trouble with my Precious till now.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Whenever I've had this problem, a restart from the menu has fixed it: Home...Menu...Settings...Menu (again)...Restart.

Check the clock is correct after the restart, if not set it.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I took it to the library, closest place with wifi (that I didn't have to buy something at, like Starbucks, lol) and synced. It worked! Everything appears to be back in order now. Bless you all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dixiehellcat said:


> I took it to the library, closest place with wifi (that I didn't have to buy something at, like Starbucks, lol) and synced. It worked! Everything appears to be back in order now. Bless you all!


Yay, dixiehellcat! Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------

